
Ask HN: Sorry, that story was previously submitted - jonbaer
Is it really that hard to give a link to the sorry if it was submitted?
======
brudgers
The search box at the bottom of the page will often turn up one to many
results.

If I had to guess at the implementation of the duplicate detector, it might be
a bloom filter or a hash (or both in layered combination) for speed and space
efficiency. If true, this separates 'yes it is a duplicate' from 'what is it a
duplicate of'.

------
BuuQu9hu
That usually means the link was banned, since the default for when you submit
a duplicate link is to redirect you to the discussion for that link.

~~~
grzm
Or you yourself submitted, deleted, and attempted to resubmit. (Personal
experience.)

